# Songs to Enjoy when Blazed/Smacked



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's my list..lemme know what you think..these songs are the ones I mellow to when I'm thizzin off my rocker or blazed like a forest fire

*ATB - Ecstasy* (Club Mix---the one from No Silence has the ending that leads to Autumn Leaves, this one just has the drum-out)

*DJ Tiesto - A Tear In The Open *(hell yeah..this songs the SHIT)

*Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum* (this one's obvious..the strings/synths in this song double up when you're fuccin on one)

*Stunnaman - Drugs* (Jesus Christ..listen to this when you're flippin candy or tokin..this song is AMAZING)

*Luminary - Amsterdam* (Without a doubt one of the best trance songs ever..)

*Above & Beyond - Can't Sleep (ATB Remix) *(ATB is really a master of his craft..this song is sickkkk..try and find the 5-6 minute one, the 9:30 one is part of the A&B radio show, has alot of annoying radio commercial/dj interference)

*Benny Benassi - Who's Your Daddy *(hella mellow)

*The Federation - Git Naked You Beezy *(For anyone here who might have gigs..this song goes hard)

*Rick Ross - Hustlin' *(I only included this cuz..let's face it..whether you're skiing on a big white mountain, doin e, or tokin dro, sometimes, you feel like a god damn gangsta..and this song does well to inflate your ego....plus the horns are clean as fuck)

*Traxamillion - From The Hood ft. Husalah, Tha Jacka & San Quinn *(Another one for your thugged out ego trip..San Quinn murders it by the way[as usual])

*San Quinn - Hell Yeah ft. EA-Ski *(This song is the shit..great for a kick back wit some of your people)

*The Federation - I Wear My Stunna Glasses At Night ft. E-40* (Everyone from the Bay to Sacramento knows this shit..another one for the giggers out there..this song is the shittt)

*Ray Ca$h - Bumpin' My Music *(The bubbly sounds and the horns are awesome when I'm on one..might be a personal thing tho)

*Mac Dre - Thizzle Dance *(I probably sound like a poser doing this song but in all honesty..you can't deny it..this song makes you just fuckin dance no matter how retarded you look when you're baked or thizzed)

*DJ Tiesto - My World *(This has the chick Jes from Luminary in it..the beat is hella dope, the strings will fuck wit your brain )

*Zion I - Don't Lose Your Head ft. Too $hort *(This song is sick to mellow too..when you're feelin' someone street smart..like you just wanna cruise..this simple beat does it for me..)

*Zion I - Silly Puddy ft. The Grouch *(One of his more spiritual songs, but the Grouch shits all over it..some of the best verses in the underground on this track..)

Gotta go eat dinner now, got some munchies..but lemme know what you think


----------

